# exim 4.69-2&dovecot - can't send and deliver mail from/to one specific e-mail



## rudm (Nov 29, 2010)

everything seems to work fine exept for one internal address in our domain
exim listens on port 25, recieve/send mail, and dovecot listens on port 110, deliver it to users, everything seems fine, but except one address. Mail from this address stuck in queue for about four days, and using exim -qff gives no result.
mail logs give the following (with multiple repeats):

```
Nov 29 00:07:43 proxy exim [71801]: 1PLwML-000CnX-Ro == problemmail@ourdomain.ru  (problemmail@ourdomain.ru) <problemmail@ourdomain.ru> 
R=dovecot_user_copy T=local_copy_incoming defer (-52): Retry time is not yet reached
```
Dovecot is configured to copy income and outcome mail to sepaate folder on host machine FreeBSD(7.3) and I guess - that is the problem. Dovecot can't copy messages. But how is it possible when it has all necessary rights, and there is enough free space on disks? What does it mean - retry time not yet reached? It is supposed that dovecot waiting for 4 days to retry copying mail? 
If someone experienced this problem before, I would be very grateful for helping me. 

May be I shall just reboot host machine and all problems gone? I understand that this is not the way of a Jedi )) but I need to solve problem as fast as possible. Thank you.


----------

